# IBC Beer!!!



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 19, 2011)

So i got this idea a little ways back after watching a tv show where they had 3 guys go into a gas station or a convient store and had one guy talk to the store clerk while the other 2 guys opened a case of beer, and a case of pepsi out of sight from the middle of the isles, and carefully swapped all the beers from the case of pop. if you happen to bring tape or something along those lines for when you open one of the flaps it should make it easier as long as your somewhat quick and quiet about it. Now keep in mind this wasnt my idea that i had came up with and that it was on a t.v show and wouldnt know if it would work or not. With that being said my scheme has been that you go into a giant eagle or anywhere that has a self checkout and is open 24/7 (doing this at night is what will bring you success) going and finding IBC root beer (6 packs or 12 packs) and bringing it with you into the beer cooler or beer cave and simply swap the bottled IBC with a pack of whatever bottled beer you choose from ive done this twice already and i usually get something thats potent that will make going threw the process more worth it. but in anycase thats all you do. yes it will end up costing you something obviously but going threw the self checkout you reduce the chances of getting caught, it will be alot cheaper, AND the best part is you dont have to worry about getting in a beer run before they stop selling.
good luck!


----------



## Puckett (Aug 19, 2011)

idk i think doing it at night when your the only kid in the store might bring you more looks than you want. durring the day when there is lots of people might not bring too much attention to you. not saying its a good idea or anything but there are better ways of getting beer for cheap. look in the how 2 section under the thread of turning food stamps into beer. i did that and it worked out better.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 19, 2011)

going in during the day though idk i felt like everyone was watching me and its all about the timing in that type of scenerio but okay i'll check it out


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 19, 2011)

ohhhhh you know what i have actually seen that being done before with the foodstamps thing. my mom used to always do that haha it is a good idea


----------



## Puckett (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah i went in and bought a bunch of food and returned it and got a gift card and then got some beer and a new sleeping bag. wal*mart isnt all bad sometimes.


----------



## Puckett (Aug 19, 2011)

Storm Smokes Rocks said:


> going in during the day though idk i felt like everyone was watching me and its all about the timing in that type of scenerio but okay i'll check it out



but at night your the only one t look at as in the ay there are other people around, no matter what your going to get looks cuz of the way you look but if you can pull it off then go for it man.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 19, 2011)

yea its whatever works for you i mean when i did it my first time i grabbed a cheap frozen pizza some doritos and a 6 pack of it just to make it look less obvious and the second time i did it i just grabbed the beer so idk maybe the next time i will actually try it during the day and see how more comfortable i feel


----------



## Puckett (Aug 19, 2011)

oh ok well shit less hassle than trying to get a gift card.


----------



## a197120 (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha. I used to do this twice daily at the safeway by my squat in s.f. food stamped flat tire all day. I just did it around noon and swapped them in the cart, would normally pick up some food while I was at it. Never had a problem.


----------



## soapybum (Jun 10, 2012)

easier way is just to have one person go, poke a hole in a can in a brick, have another person (preferably "normally" dressed) go tell one of the cashiers, stock boy has to go dump it out, and tah dah. You now have a free brick in the dumpster. Also its easy as hell to brew your own stuff, or even distill it.


----------

